
Meet FreeState, the free cousin of FlowState - ethanmay
http://ethanmay.github.io/freestate
======
ethanmay
Repo link if you want to contribute:
[https://github.com/ethanmay/freestate](https://github.com/ethanmay/freestate)

The next feature I'd like to add is saving/export functionality.

------
sarahm4c
I've always tried to time myself with writing prompts, but I still end up
nitpicking on one sentence. This actually helps get my brain going.

Excited to see what will be included in later versions!

------
ethanmay
I'm adding ngCordova functionality to it now to make it a native mobile app.
Still have a few bugs to fix but not bad for 24 hours. :)

------
jonbish
Holy crap, $15? Thanks for putting this together!

